
The Search for the World’s Simplest Animal - necubi
https://www.theatlantic.com/science/archive/2020/06/tracking-one-worlds-first-animals/612091/
======
legerdemain
> _Trichoplax adhaerens_... Named after the Greek words for “hairy, sticky
> plate”...

Not quite. The genus name is Greek and does, in fact, combine the stem words
"hairy" and "plate." The species name is Latin and shares the same root as the
English verb _adhere_.

Possibly of interest, there's an entire convention for valid constructions in
binomial nomenclature:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Binomial_nomenclature#Derivati...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Binomial_nomenclature#Derivation_of_binomial_names)

